# Rod rack project done!



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That is sweet, where did you purchase all the materials? Looks like you already need to make more! Lol


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

1 1/4 PVC end caps and pipe cut to size screw down to material of your choice. Any hardware store that sells PVC pipe


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey thanks angler69! My new project since the lake looks too rough this weekend.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Angler69 has a Nice Rack!! (someone had to say it)

Scott


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great looking rack.


----------

